# Taylor 450 Stove Leak



## Sylaissar (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello there!

Just purchased a house and we have a Taylor 450 stove on the property. Theres a significant amount of water leaking out of the back of it and also into the Fire Box. It is leaking on the back side out of a round piece in the back side that is bolted into the back of the unit. Any ideas on how to fix as this is our first one of these?

Here is a video if it will help: 



Thanks


----------



## goosegunner (Dec 15, 2013)

If it is leaking at the bolted plate It should be any easy fix. That is for inspection and cleaning. Remove it and put in a new gasket.

Now if it is not leaking at the plate but from somewhere in the insulation that will be a whole different problem.

gg


----------



## Sylaissar (Dec 15, 2013)

goosegunner said:


> If it is leaking at the bolted plate It should be any easy fix. That is for inspection and cleaning. Remove it and put in a new gasket.
> 
> Now if it is not leaking at the plate but from somewhere in the insulation that will be a whole different problem.
> 
> gg



Thanks for the information, do I have to shut it down for that or can we do it while it is running? 

Chimney makes a noise very similar to a Locomotive (a woo woo kind of noise), is that indicative of anything?


----------



## goosegunner (Dec 15, 2013)

You will have to shut down, drain, replace gasket, refill.  If you drain with fire going you will damage boiler and tubes. Taylor recommends water treatment also.

The puffing is normal for those if you have too much fuel burning. Load smaller amounts of wood. You can try adjusting the damper plate on the side of fan. I would first worry about the leak. That is a significant amount of water.

gg


----------



## Sylaissar (Dec 16, 2013)

goosegunner said:


> You will have to shut down, drain, replace gasket, refill.  If you drain with fire going you will damage boiler and tubes. Taylor recommends water treatment also.
> 
> The puffing is normal for those if you have too much fuel burning. Load smaller amounts of wood. You can try adjusting the damper plate on the side of fan. I would first worry about the leak. That is a significant amount of water.
> 
> gg



Ok, do you recommend getting the gasket material from Taylor or is there something that works better? Also, can you use RTD caulk on it?


----------



## goosegunner (Dec 16, 2013)

I only had my Taylor for one year. I Bought it used but had I replace gaskets when I cleaned it, put in a new anode rod.

Google taylor parts and see if you can get gaskets nearby from a dealer. Also call the factory, the owner gave suggestions on the train sound.


gg


----------



## Sylaissar (Dec 21, 2013)

goosegunner said:


> I only had my Taylor for one year. I Bought it used but had I replace gaskets when I cleaned it, put in a new anode rod.
> 
> Google taylor parts and see if you can get gaskets nearby from a dealer. Also call the factory, the owner gave suggestions on the train sound.
> 
> ...



So we shut it down and took the outside plates off. Unforunately it is worse than we thought, there is an optional burner tube in there so if you want to use a gas burner in it, you can. That pipe has corroded and is leaking too, is there any we to seal it up so it will at least last the winter so we can do more in summer with it?

Thanks!


----------



## maple1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know how big of a hole or leak you're talking here, or how hard it is to get at. I'd have said just to get it welded as best you can by a good welder. If it's in a spot you can't get at, and is only a small leak, you might try some boiler stop leak stuff. I had some drips on fittings when I got my system up, I put one bottle of the Gunk Boiler Seal stuff (forget the exact name of it, but it was a Gunk product), and haven't had one drip since.

Would be good if you could nurse the winter out of it with some bubble gum, but I'm afraid though that that boiler is ready for the scrap yard, by the sounds of it.


----------



## Sylaissar (Dec 21, 2013)

We did a bit of looking and are having a couple of my husband's coworkers come out (they are millwrights by trade) and fix it, we are thinking of removing all the rust/corrosion and other stuff that does not belong, use some RTV and and slide another pipe inside it, something that will fit tight to it, at least it should hopefully get us through winter, I suspect I will probably have to replace it after Winter.


----------

